# Killer's Pictorial Debut



## mudbug (Sep 30, 2004)

The Killer, in all her glistening, gooey glory....







GUESS WHAT I'M HAVING FOR BREAKFAST TODAY?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 30, 2004)

Can you mail me a piece of that?!?!?! My mouth is watering big time!!!


----------



## middie (Sep 30, 2004)

all i see are boxes darn it


----------



## mudbug (Sep 30, 2004)

sorry, middie.  It's showing OK for me (the pix are rather large, but I didn't know how to make them smaller and still viewable).  Wish you could see it - I am rather proud of how it turned out.


----------



## middie (Sep 30, 2004)

okay NOW i see it!!!! yummmmmmmmmm
my computer's finnicky with pictures.


----------



## pancake (Sep 30, 2004)

mudbug wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the best!


----------



## aruzinsky (Sep 30, 2004)

Mudbug, I hope you don't mind some constructive criticism of your image displays.  The file sizes, 444 KB and 410 KB, are needlessly large for the quality of the images being presented. The images, therefore, take an inordinate amount of time to download.  By reducing the JPEG quality factor, these images can be saved at about 150 KB with pratically no loss of details.  Also, whereas I personally have no objections to large images that require scrolling, you should be aware that often other people do.  I know this from complaints directed toward me when I have done this on photography forums.

Addendum:  I just noticed that the addition of wide images on these fora widens the display of text messages.  In this case, I do personally object to wide images.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 30, 2004)

aruzinsky said:
			
		

> Mudbug, I hope you don't mind some constructive criticism of your image displays.  The file sizes, 444 KB and 410 KB, are needlessly large for the quality of the images being presented. The images, therefore, take an inordinate amount of time to download.  By reducing the JPEG quality factor, these images can be saved at about 150 KB with pratically no loss of details.  Also, whereas I personally have no objections to large images that require scrolling, you should be aware that often other people do.  I know this from complaints directed toward me when I have done this on photography forums.
> 
> Addendum:  I just noticed that the addition of wide images on these fora widens the display of text messages.  In this case, I do personally object to wide images.



not at all. I know they are really too big to post here, but did not know how to make them smaller.  please instruct!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 30, 2004)

BEEEUUUUUTTTIFULLLL!!!  Wow-wee, that should put some brains on a gal!  

Looks absolutely scrumptuous, Mudbug.
Thought it was a german chocolate cake with deadly ganache, at first.

Overachiever.

And, aruzinsky, I'm sure your thoughts are appreciated.  What I would further appreciate is the explanation of:

1.  How do you even POST a picture here; and
2.  Then, how do you resize it?  (Is that done before posting perhaps?)

Please respond on separate thread for tracking purposes.
I don't want your instructions to get lost among the drooling here....

Dang, bug.  Bravo!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks, Audeo!

I echo your requests about the photos.  I really need to learn how to do that correctly.


----------



## aruzinsky (Sep 30, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> aruzinsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need an image editing program.  This freeware will more than suffice:

http://www.irfanview.com

If your needs ever become advanced, I author and sell advanced image processing software.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Raine (Sep 30, 2004)

Mudbug, how did you get the pictures posted?   Digital camera, scanner, etc?


----------



## aruzinsky (Sep 30, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> BEEEUUUUUTTTIFULLLL!!!  Wow-wee, that should put some brains on a gal!
> 
> Looks absolutely scrumptuous, Mudbug.
> Thought it was a german chocolate cake with deadly ganache, at first.
> ...



First, you need a webspace to upload the images.  Often internet service providers supply a few megabytes of web space free and software to upload files.  Also, there are webspaces available at places like http://www.pbase.com.

Second, you should resize to fit the viewing area before uploading.  You can use Irfanview for this.

Third, to display the image in these fora, you put the URL of the image between the BBCode tags. You can use the button provided in the edit window.  A link to instructions is on the left hand side of the Edit window.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks, aruzinsky.  One of the many things I love about engineers is their ability to provide clear directions.  I believe I can actually follow these.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 30, 2004)

http://imageshack.us/index3.php

This is another good place to help with posting pics. After you copy the URL, come here to post it & click on Img, then paste your URL, then click Img, then submit.

You do not have to register, just click on browse & find your pic from there. Double click on the pic you want to post & then on the Host It button.


----------



## runninduo (Sep 30, 2004)

That looks so decadent!!!!

That's my next recipe to try after Alix's maple cookies.

In terms of sizing files.......you should size it b/f you post it.  The software that came with your digital camera should have a sizing function.  If you scanned the picture, I assume you'd need some type of photo editing software to resize the picture. 

That cheesecake really looks out of this world!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2004)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Mudbug, how did you get the pictures posted?   Digital camera, scanner, etc?



took pic with digicam.  uploaded to computer.  used link mentioned by crewsk (below).


----------



## chez suz (Oct 1, 2004)

I just gained 5lbs looking at Killer!!


----------



## WayneT (Oct 2, 2004)

Go IRFANVIEW, I use it regularly. And boy doesn't it load up quickly!


----------

